# Thermostat install



## floatr (Feb 16, 2015)

Im looking to install a newprogrammable  thermostat thats a Honeywell TB7220U-commercial(because of it no support as a consumer!)
I as looking at the wiring diagrams online and anted to know how to hook up several wires and if i ill need to add another wire...I have a 2 stage heat pump with heat kit.
-fairly new.but old thermostat doesnt have all the extra features new Heat pump offers.

I currently have 7 wires from unit to tstat..Dk brown-common ,red-24v,orange rev valve,green fan ,yellow compressor,white aux,and blue  Eheat(last 2 tied together at unit).
the unit has2stageheat/cool -multistage and on last page mine is the chart on right.
The new thermostat has connection screws /my diagram shows i will use   O,G,C,R/RCjumpered,,W1,Y,Y2,..old one didnt have y2  new one does

How will i need to wire this exactly? and will i have to run a new wire for y2  or is high cool and low cool not a must ?
Also says Common is optional-  in notes- if using batteries-so can i use that wire for y2?
i will not need a,s1 nor s2 on the chart for my new thermostat.i dont use w2 either.
Last diagram is unit and  brown wire not used W2


----------



## Awenthomas (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,
Thermostat installation guide:
1.	Turn off the power supply to the thermostat.
2.	Remove the old thermostat including the wall plate.
3.	Test the wires to ensure power is off. Install new wall plate.
4.	Connect the wires as directed by manufacturer instructions.
5.	Mount the unit to wall plate.
6.	Restore power and program the new thermostat. 

Thanks!! Hope will be helpful.


----------

